# Some help with my internet connection



## Jollahok (Dec 26, 2005)

Right now I'm having some trouble with my internet and quite frankly, I really don't know where to begin to solve it. I have had 3 computers sharing a DSL connection through a hub and all has been well until now. It seems that 2 of the 3 computers can connect to the internet as usual, whereas one has no connectivity at all. My isp (Odynet) will be unavailable for help tomorrow so I am hoping to get something here quick. I've reset my modem and reconnected all my wires several times, and have checked to see if I can get internet through connecting directly from the modem. Anything else I should check?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to guess that the ISP perhaps started restricting the number of public IP addresses available for each client, and now the 3rd machine can't connect because it's DHCP request is refused. I assume that one at a time, all the machines connect, right?


----------



## Jollahok (Dec 26, 2005)

The 3rd computer doesn't connect at all actually, even when directly connected to the modem.

Also, these are the results after ipconfig /all :


Windows IP Configuration

Host name : JAMES
Primary Dns Suffix : (nothing)
Node Type : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled : No
WINS Proxy Enabled : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix : (Nothing)
Description : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address : 00-01-6C-2E-E0-57
Dhcp Enabled : No
IP Address : 192.160.0.1
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : (Nothing)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, there's your problem! You have DHCP disabled, and have manually assigned the IP address, and you have no gateway address.

Turn on automatic IP and DNS address detection and I'll bet it'll work a lot better. :smile:


----------



## Jollahok (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, after setting it that way it was acquiring an IP address then a message came up indicating that my connection was limited or not connected at all.


----------



## Jollahok (Dec 26, 2005)

And here are the results now after ipconfig /all :

Windows IP Configuration

Host name : JAMES
Primary Dns Suffix :
Node Type : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled : No

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix : 
Description : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address : 00-01-6C-2E-E0-57
Dhcp Enabled : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address : 169.254.83.39
Subnet Mask : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway :


----------



## Jollahok (Dec 26, 2005)

I just ran netdiag but since I can't use the internet on that computer I just took note of some things that might be of use:

"The net card 'VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport' may not be working because it has not received any packets."

IpConfig results: Failed
Pinging DHCP server - not reachable
Warning: DHCP server may be down.

Autoconfiguration results: Failed
Warning : Autoconfiguration is in use. DHCP not available

Autonet address test : Failed
Fatal: All adapters are autoconfigured.
The DHCP servers are unreachable. Please check cables, hubs, and taps.

Default gateway test: Failed
Fatal: NO GATEWAYS ARE REACHABLE.
If you configured the IP protocol manually then you need to add atleast one valid gateway.

DNS test: Failed
Fatal: Cannot get the DNS Adapter Information from the registry, error 0x267c
DNS_ERROR_NO_DNS_SERVERS






Is there any other information that might help?



Also, when I ping my autoconfigured IP address it times out on each packet sent. So, 4 packets sent are all lost.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please tell me the exact make/model of your DSL modem. I think what you have is a modem/router, but I need proper details to address this issue.


----------



## Jollahok (Dec 26, 2005)

My modem:
Efficient Networks
Speedstream 5360
Ethernet ADSL Modem

By the way, I'm using a hub
It's a Netgear 4-port ethernet hub, Model EN104


----------



## Jollahok (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, I'm up and running now. So much hassle when it was the simplest thing to do. I just shut off my computer, unplugged everything, waited a minute, powered up my modem, then powered up my pc. I was sure I'd done this, but tried it anyhow and it's working great now.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, thanks for letting us know. :smile:


----------

